

Create Ember.js applications with persistence in elasticsearch - karmi
http://www.elasticsearch.org/tutorials/2012/08/22/javascript-web-applications-and-elasticsearch.html

======
karmi
Link to the Ember Data adapter: <https://github.com/karmi/ember-data-
elasticsearch/>, link to the gist with Goliath proxy for Twitter @Anywhere
authentication: <https://gist.github.com/3369662#file_proxy.rb>

